# Vape King Supports Rocking For Rhinos



## Stroodlepuff (1/7/15)

We at Vape King love wildlife, and it makes us extremely sad to see the rate at which our African wildlife is being poached as this is one of the only assets that we have left in this country!

With that being said over the next couple of months we will be running various campaigns from which all proceeds will be going towards the rocking for rhinos foundation.

Rocking For Rhinos 2015 will play host to some of South Africa's top Rock n Roll, Drum and Bass and Deep house artists. The event will include 2 stages and 1 amazing day!


Confirmed Line-up:

- Crash Car Burn: 
- Francois Van Coke: 
- Moses Metro Man: 
- Taxi Violence: 
- Man As Machine: 
- Fuzigish: 
- VIMO (House):
- Underground Frequencies Drum and Bass 
* Reepa 
* LSDNB (Cpt)
* DeeziaK
* Miki San Tzu MC

*More to be added soon!

***Please note artist submissions are closed.***


Ticket prices: 

- Early bird (limited) : R150.00 (limited to 100)
- Phase 1 Pre-sale: R180.00 (limited to 200)
- Phase 2 Pre-sale: R220.00
- Door tickets: R250.00

*Please note, due to the nature of this event and the venue is use, R4R 2015 is an OVER 18's event ONLY!

*Tickets will be going live soon and please remember that the money you spend on tickets goes directly to the war against Rhino and other wildlife poaching! 



Sponsors: 

- Bisbees Fish and Wildlife Conservation Fund: 
https://www.bisbeesconservationfund.org/

- Ezulwini Game Lodge:
http://www.ezulwini.com/Game_Lodges.html

- VapeCon, E-cig convention:
http://www.vapecon.co.za/

- Vape King, E-cig retail:
http://www.vapeking.co.za/

- Abby Cottages, Self catering JHB guest house

- Shuttle Man, Door to door transfers 

*If you would like to join the fight against this disgusting genocide and sponsor this amazing event please contact us - Personal donations are also welcomed at the following bank account: 

ROCKING FOR RHINOS
FNB HOEDSPRUIT
ACC NO: 62362103526
BRANCH CODE: 270652 
ACC TYPE: Non Profit Organisation
SWIFT CODE: FIRNZA JJ XXX (International only)

We gladly accept monetary donations or donations of goods and services.


Where do we direct our funds?: 

- ProTrack Anti Poaching Unit

- Bongis Quest, a children's educational book. 

- Thula Thula Rhino Rehabilitation Centre

- Balule Rhino Conservation Project 

Will you join us on this journey of preservation, conservation and protection of the wildlife we hold so dear to our African hearts?

Please note Rocking For Rhinos does not retain any profit and donates 100% of the proceeds raised. We are a team of passionate conservationists that want to make a difference in the lives of our wildlife.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

